# Friday 8th June Old Ranfurly



## thecraw (May 31, 2012)

I have a game arranged with Toad at Old Ranfurly, 1000 for 1030. 

Room for two more little uns. Â£7 fee and course is in pretty decent condition at present.

C.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 3, 2012)

Room for another little one!


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 3, 2012)

Craw, I might be able to make it if hid permits. I'll ask tonight and then let you know on here when i have if there is still a space ?


----------



## thecraw (Jun 4, 2012)

Excellent news more than welcome Chris.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 4, 2012)

Great got permission off the wife so far so good, going to my mums this after ion and will see if she can babysit. If she can then I'm in. Update to follow later.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 4, 2012)

Baby sitter secured. Am in ;-)


----------



## thecraw (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like we have a 4 ball! Just need to keep our fingers crossed for some decent weather!!!!


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 6, 2012)

Canny promise the weather just hope the forecasters have it wrong!! Looking forward to it rain or shine ;-)


----------



## thecraw (Jun 6, 2012)

Played today, drizzle for 18 holes but very enjoyable. Course is looking good and greens are true, slightly slow but good true roll.

Think you'll enjoy.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 6, 2012)

That's good enuf for me, what's the clubs postcode for the sat nav? Played it before but just to be sure I get there ok.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 6, 2012)

Pa11 3de


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 7, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Val (Jun 7, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Hendo, give yourself a good 40 mins to get there. Nice track, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hopefully gonna give maself an hour, hope the wean agrees with me and is ready to be dropped off at grannies on time. 

As for the course I think I played last year or the year before in the Hdid matchplay. Looking forward to it and think the weather looks a little better tomorrow than previously forecast.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 8, 2012)

Dry but breezy, might be slightly damp under foot but should be ticketyboo.


Drive safely guys.


----------



## Toad (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheers for the game lads, had a great time and was enjoyable watching young Andy show how the game should be played. 
Craw and I went down 4+3 to a mid round birdie blitz from Andy and Chris but for the life of me I can't remember who sunk the winning putt.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 9, 2012)

lol, me neither. Only stupid thing I sunk all day !!!

Enjoyed it too, thanks again for the invite.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 10, 2012)

It was actually a 5&4 hammering we took Toad. 7 birdies in 14 holes was too hot to contend with!

We took a right royal pumping!


Can't remember how many of these birdies hendo made????


:ears:


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Can't remember how many of these birdies hendo made????
:ears:
		
Click to expand...

That would be none of them


----------

